# Image Qualität PNG / GIF / JPG



## Sir Dodger (14. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute !

Was denkt Ihr, dass das BESTE Fromat für's WEB 

Ich arbeite normal mit JPG / GIF / PNG8-24

kennt Ihr denn eine BESSERE Möglichkeit für WEB FX ???

MFG

Sir Dodger


----------



## Christoph (14. Februar 2002)

jpg oder  gif---was anderes kannst du vergessen

*AUßer!!!!!!!!* das gute alte BMP-Format !!!*gg*


perfekt für´s web!

cu hochi


----------



## braindad (14. Februar 2002)

nope...jpg find ich eh am besten. wobei...png ist eigentlich besser, da es auh die tranparenz möglichkeit gibt. und gif ist wohl das beste und einige für animierte bilder (wenn man nicht grade flash nimmt).

um deine frage nochmal klar zu beantworten: nein


----------



## Yatho (14. Februar 2002)

Eine bessere als GIF/JPG/PNG ist mir nicht bekannt.

Und welche der drei im Vergleich besser ist, das kann man, IMHO, nicht festlegen.
Man muss überlegen und vergleichen...
...überlegen, was in diesem Fall wichtiger ist - Qualität oder Ladezeit.
...vergleichen, mit welchem Format, bei welcher Kompression man das (für den Fall) beste Verhältnis hat.

Ausserdem gibt es unterschiede von Software zu Software (was mich wundert, da ich dachte das es sich bei den Formaten um Standarts handelt).
Man bemerkt zB. Unterschiede zwischen PaintShop und Fireworks - obwohl das gleiche Format und kompressionsrate verwendet wurde!?

Nungut - andere können dir sicher mehr und genaueres erzählen...
  

CU online!


----------



## Sir Dodger (14. Februar 2002)

Danke für Euer reges interesse, denn ich sitz ziemich aufm schlauch, jedenfalls im Moment, hab viel mit Transparen, mit GIF siehts ******e aus und mit PNG ( Firework/Photoshop ) wirds riesengroß !!
das ganze soll dann in ne HP eingebaut werden, mit HTML,PHP und Flash
naja wenn noch jemand was wissen sollte, wär ich echt dankbar !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## Yatho (15. Februar 2002)

Du kannst ja das Bild zerstückeln!

Ich empfehle dir Fireworks.
Da mit ist es einfach das Bild in kleinere Teile zu zerlegen und wenn du die Einzelteile dann speichern willst, dann nimm den Exportasistenten.
Der zeigt dir dann diverse Formate im Vergleich zueinander.
So kann es kommen, das manches Bildstück (wenn zB. Schrift drauf ist) als GIF und der Rest als JPG besser ist.
Und durch die Stückelung muss nicht alles auf einmal geladen werden!

CU!


----------



## Sir Dodger (15. Februar 2002)

Danke, Danke !!! Für die Hilfe,

habe aber auch noch einiges dazugelernt, z.B. denn wenn man über ein bild einen weichzeichner laufenläßt, der das bild nicht so stark in mitleidenschaft zieht und dann als jpeg speichert gewinnt man nochmals ordenlich an speicherplatz ! Poste morgen mal was über verschiedene Bildarten und größen und beste Optimierung.

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

*kommt ganz darauf an!*

Ich persönlich bevorzuge kein Bildformat!
Am meisten arbeite ich mit .jpg und .gif
jpg nehm ich für normale Bilder eben und vor allem für Thumbnails, da kommt nichts anderes in Frage( natürlich mit reduzierter Farbanzahl!)
.gif nur für Animationen 

Die Idee, das Bild in Teile zu zerlegen find ich auch eine gute Idee!


----------



## Wolfsbein (12. November 2002)

Du kannst PNG auch reduziert speichern. 256 Farben abwärts. Was aber viele nicht wissen: Der tolle IE unterstützt die Transparenz von PNG nicht!


----------



## Meister Eder (13. November 2002)

@ wolfsbein

stimmt, ie unterstütz es nich, aber schlag ihm einfach ein schnippchen und binde das png bild in einen flash oder swish film/animtaion ein und schon geht es. ist übrigens ne gute methode ein bild klein zu halten, denn png-8 is eh schon nich sehr groß und von der qualität auch noch relativ gut.


----------

